# Can Anyone ID This Black Stuff On My Sand?



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

I just noticed recently that there's this little black stuff on the surface of my sand...
It's like little black worms.

I'm in the cycling phase, so all that's in there are plants.

Not sure what it is... Just dirt from the plants or something else?

Pic


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

Could it be snail poo?
That seems like a lot for the amount of snails I have.
I've found 3 or 4 snails.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like snail dookie to me. they have a very short digestive tract and always drops turds. PFS and lighters sands really show that stuff.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*is it moving?*


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Aug 5, 2010)

No... after research it appears to be snail poo

So, I guess not a huge deal. Just need to siphon/vacuum it up, which will be tough with all the rock.

I've read that powerheads would help? You'd just put the powerheads aimed at the sand?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like poo to me as well. Just hover your gravel vac tube just over the top of it and suck it out. It's quite easy actually.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

You need a POOPER SCOOPER.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Gumbo_Ghost said:


> No... after research it appears to be snail poo
> 
> So, I guess not a huge deal. Just need to siphon/vacuum it up, which will be tough with all the rock.
> 
> I've read that powerheads would help? You'd just put the powerheads aimed at the sand?


I wouldn't, considering your using sand instead of gravel its a lot lighter and would get kicked up easier. Idk I could be wrong. I could see that ending pretty badly...


----------

